# Unwanted Christmas Present



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Fellow Outbackers,

The Walters family received an unwanted Christmas present this week in the form of a burglary of our home. The DW came home to a ransacked house on Tuesday and we've spent the last couple of days taking care of police reports, bank notifications, insurance claims, etcetera.

It was not what we had asked for for Christmas by any means. We've been married for just shy of 34 years (next month) and this has never happened to us before.

We aren't missing much, thank God, but did lose a couple of things we cannot replace......videos of our grandkids' parties and Christmas present openings (the video was in our camera case and, of course, the burglar took our camera), but most of the stuff can easily be replaced. It was more of a nuisance than anything else.

Biggest deal was he took a book of checks and has already tried to pass some. We aren't liable, though, but did have to open a new checking account and transfer all our money into it and go over all the details with the bank.

Just wanted everyone to know that's why I haven't spent much time on the Forum the past couple of days. Been pretty busy.

I'll let y'all know how this all comes out when, and if, it's all settled.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am very sorry to here that this has happened to you and your family. I am glad that no one was hurt during the act. I hope that everything is found and returned and that the person or persons that have done this act are caught and brought to justice.

May you have a Very Merry Christmas inspite of this.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

Sorry to hear about your misfortune. I hope it dosen't totally ruin your holidays.
I have ben there myself, and know what you are going through. Be careful as you start to replace things, as it is not uncommon for the scum bags to return later, and grab all the new stuff!









Happier Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mark,

Very sorry about this thing happening to you and your family.

Bill


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am also sorry about what happened, and hope that you are able to enjoy the holidays despite what went on. Why would someone want to take video's of kids? I hope the thieves are caught soon and you are able to retrieve your possessions.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

mswalt:
That's just awful. I hope they catch the theives, or that they choke on what they tried to buy.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I feel your pain. Been there myself.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear the news. This is a prime time of year for thieves... We've been having a rash of vandals going through the neighborhood and smashing mailboxes, breaking car windows and even ripping out plants. Go figure... One is always mad when something like this happens, but around the holidays-it's even harder to swallow.

Hang in there, and try to enjoy the holidays...

The Fernandez family.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your misfortune. It must be especially bad for you to have this happen so close to Christmas. You will be in our prayers. Hope you will still be able to find peace and pleasure in the meaning of Christmas. And I also hope they catch the rascals, so no one else will be hurt by them.

Dallas


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark that totally sucks. I hope that they nab the jerk(s) soon.

I hope you can find the peace of mind to relax and enjoy the remainder of the Holiday Season.

Thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mark,
Horrid thing to have happen anytime, just hurts more at this time of year. I hope you can regain your feeling of security and manage to enjoy the holidays in spite of the cretins of our world.

Hopefully, knowing that there are a lot of folks here on Outbackers.com will help you to avoid the feeling that the world has gone to the dogs (my apologies to the canines out there). Would that we could all form our own community outside of the virtual world - would be nice to know you are in a world where the right values are shared.

Best from our family to yours, have a great Christmas and New Year.

Brian and family


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Mark,

Sorry to here about your "Grinch Attack!"

God Bless and Have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow Mark, that's a big time bummer. I can't imagine the feeling of violation and anger. Luckily I've never been hit. Sorry for your grief and glad you got off relatively easy.

On a related note - Home Burglar Alarm w/monitoring. We have one and it gives us great piece of mind (and a 5% discount on our homeowners insurance!). 
We may still get hit someday, but at least the length of the scumbags visit will be a very short one. It also has a smoke detector hooked up to the system that monitors and will call the FD if needed.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Fellow Outbackers,
> 
> The Walters family received an unwanted Christmas present this week in the form of a burglary of our home. The DW came home to a ransacked house on Tuesday and we've spent the last couple of days taking care of police reports, bank notifications, insurance claims, etcetera.
> 
> ...


You have our sympathies, too, folks, and our wishes for the best holiday you can have under the circumstances.
Is it time for a loud-mouth dog? Dogs have saved our bacon, and maybe more, more than once. Another good thing to do - sometimes, if you're at a garage sale early, you can get the alarm company signs. If that doesn't work, unabashedly copy them. They aren't too complex; make your own. It'll at least give the goblins something to think about. Also, you can, if handy, put in your own system with components from Radio Shack or some alarm companies, and get your monitoring from most anywhere. Shop for the monitoring; it shouldn't cost more than about 20 bucks a month, and don't accept a contract. It can be month to month; insist on it.
And, like someone said - it is VERY common for thieves to wait a few weeks until everything has been replaced, then come back and get all new stuff. Be extra cautious for a while.

Slug.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Mark,

I am very sorry for your loss. It is sad that such a wonderful holiday is tainted by such scum.

Jared


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark
Sorry to hear what has happen to you and your wife.
Its amazing what come out at the Holidays.
I hope they catch the roten son of *****

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I can't imagine, Mark. So sorry.

We have ADT and motion sensors everywhere in our home. On top of that we have door monitors. Plus a medium-small sized Schipperke that barks at the sound of ANYTHING suspicious.

And if we happen to be home at the time the alarm goes off and I am forced to disable it, the distress code I will enter will not only shut off the alarm but will have the police at my home in 3 minutes. Bring it on, I say!

Randy


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark,

Sorry to hear about your problems. I kinda somewhat know how you feel, since I had an auto broken into a few years ago and lost a movie camera and watch plus tapes and car papers from the glove box.







The personal things that you can't replace makes it that much worse. Some low-life thug was just out to steal something to sell for drug money and could care less the grief he he has caused your family. Maybe some of the things will turn up in a pawn shop and the police can locate the thug responsible.







Wishing you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for all your concerns and wishes. Everything is fine around here for now. It won't spoil our Christmas. He left all the presents. And in a few weeks (or who knows when) the DW and I can go shopping and buy our new (replacement) post-Christmas gifts.

Thief has already tried to pass one of our checks but fled when the store asked for ID. As far as I know, he's still out there. And chances are, he'll never be caught, but he'll get what he deserves in the end (like in end times).

Once again, thank you for your concern and for the advice and for just being there and caring. It's nice to know there are people out there who you don't even know, but who sincerely wish the best for you and share with you in times like these. Y'all are the best!

Best wishes for a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! May God Bless us all, each and every one. (in my best Tiny Tim voice).

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this. Some people just have nothing better to do then make the "good" people suffer.

Hope things turn around and you and your family have a nice Christmas.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I hate a thief period. My home security system is made by Smith and Wesson and Remington. Of course none of that does any good unless you're home. Unless you incorporate a little vigilante justice.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the break in. I like your outlook, you'r not going to let this ruin your holidays.

Good luck getting everything straightened out.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

I am truely sorry that you have had to experience something like this. Breaking into a persons home (their castle) is outright low (I would use harsher words but this is a polite forum). I am glad that it hasn't ruined your Christmas spirit. In this world what goes around comes around...eventually the thief will get theirs!

Have a happy and sfe holiday season.

Thor


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So sorry for your experience but so pleased that you're not letting it ruin the holidays. Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Fellow Outbackers,
> 
> The Walters family received an unwanted Christmas present this week in the form of a burglary of our home. The DW came home to a ransacked house on Tuesday and we've spent the last couple of days taking care of police reports, bank notifications, insurance claims, etcetera.
> 
> ...


Oh Mark, I am just now getting caught up on reading posts and just saw what happened to you!! I'm so sorry that happened.







I can't imagine how unnerving that must be. It's never happened to us before. I'm thinking we might have to get a security system now, considering we live in the same town. I've thought about it before, especially when we are gone camping. I've been hearing on the news about all the cars that were stolen a week or so ago.

If you guys need anything just let us know. Tell your DW also that we are so sorry this happened to you all.

Well, eventually they will get caught one way or the other.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How the heck did I miss this post???

Anyway, sorry to hear. Get eveything taken care of, we'll be here.


----------

